# laminating tutorial part 1, as requested



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

hope its worth it, 6 hours its taken just to work out how to cut movies lol

if 1 person finds use from it that will be me happy






part 2 coming soon


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Awesome tutorial man, thanks for sharing with the community!

First tutorial ? Nailed it !!!

+1 for promoting safety.


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

NOW THAT IS A TUTORIAL!!!









GREAT JOB!

WELL DONE!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thats really cool.
Great tutorial! A+


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Awesome blow-by-blow. Looking forward to part 2.
Thanks so much for taking the time to do this!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> Awesome tutorial man, thanks for sharing with the community!
> 
> First tutorial ? Nailed it !!!
> 
> +1 for promoting safety.


thank you very much









i did go on to sand my finger though lol


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

this is how its looking so far, i was going to film the clamping process but i fear the language would be too fruitfull


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for doing this! I can't wait for part 2!


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

looking very nice so far, great tut


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nicely done! I knew this was going to be a a good one.Thanks for the time and effort. Looking forward to seeing it evolve.


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Good, very good tutorial.

Looking forward for part 2.


----------



## Karok01 (Jan 26, 2012)

You're a natural at the tutorial thing man! Keep it up, can't wait to see more!


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Very cool thanks!


----------

